# hello :)



## nari1208 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello there.

I am Naya Samantha and I am new in the forum.

I love being a part of this forum and I want to learn from other people here. And, I also want to make friends with you all..

Thank you and Godbless! 

<3 Samii ?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome Naya

You're welcome and Godbless!


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome Naya


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice 

praise the lord


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the Cult.


----------



## bugjam (Jul 16, 2012)

welcome to uk-m


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello.

I like your gloves. Are you a conductor?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey naya welcome to the maudhouse...


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

welcome to ukm


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to the site naya


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome Naya


----------



## winker86 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome  much love


----------



## Pandy (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi and Welcome


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome to ukm


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome naya


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

welcome aboard


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome :thumb:


----------



## nari1208 (Jul 16, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Hello.
> 
> I like your gloves. Are you a conductor?


Hello there!~

Actually, that isn't me in the photo. Must I change it? 

It's a photo of my favorite celeb. haha! I can tell you all my real name is Nellie, they call me neyney or naynay 

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you can have any picture you want. well within reason :whistling:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

welcome Naya...


----------



## nari1208 (Jul 16, 2012)

haha!

Coz I wanna have a body like a celebrity!  I'll change my photo soon. haha!



BestBefore1989 said:


> you can have any picture you want. well within reason :whistling:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Which celebrity?


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

welcome to uk-m


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you male or female can l ask ?

Oh and Bonjourno........


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome Naya...all the best.


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to uk-m community


----------



## nari1208 (Jul 16, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Which celebrity?


It's Naya Rivera of Glee


----------



## nari1208 (Jul 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Are you male or female can l ask ?
> 
> Oh and Bonjourno........


I am a female ofcourse. 

Btw, I wanna ask, how can I place a signature on my posts? 

I dunno how. I wanna place: "I'm Sexy and I know it. " haha!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

go in your settings then edit signature


----------



## nari1208 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> go in your settings then edit signature


but there is no "edit signature" category in my settings. haha! does that mean because I am new here? haha


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi and welcome


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Sig's are for gold members only i think,

you shouldnt use other people in your avi :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Naya, welcome to the best forum on the internet, because I'm here. :laugh: x


----------



## nari1208 (Jul 16, 2012)

Bulgeman.123 said:


> Hi and welcome


Thanks for your welcome  ))


----------



## nari1208 (Jul 16, 2012)

GShock said:


> Sig's are for gold members only i think,
> 
> you shouldnt use other people in your avi :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :laugh:


Oh I am sorry. I'll be changing it soon.  Haha!


----------



## nari1208 (Jul 16, 2012)

it's best because I am here.  hahaha!



Magnum26 said:


> Hi Naya, welcome to the best forum on the internet, because I'm here. :laugh: x


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

